# Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen



## thaddeus6th (Feb 12, 2013)

Just seen that this is due out in April. It includes the entire original game (which I own and would heartily recommend) as well as a lot of DLC, for about £20.

Hmm. I really like the original but I'm not sure if there's enough there to justify purchasing what amounts to an expansion pack.

Menus will be redesigned (I like this, they're a bit clunky) but they're going to make travelling easier (boo!). There will also be more character creation options, which I like the sound of.

What do others think? If I didn't own the original this'd be a definite purchase. The Last Of Us comes out a week or two later, and I have neither the time nor the money to buy two games that close together.


----------



## nubins (Feb 12, 2013)

A lot of the Dragons Dogma DLC was ... poor. I bought some of the early quest packs and then quickly regretted it when I realised the "extra quests" amounted to no more than travelling to locations on the map. I wish I was joking but thats literally what the added quests were. So i'd treat with caution, as good as the core game is.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah. Thanks for that, nubins.

If others have similar tales (of woe or delight) regarding DLC, please do share.


----------



## devilsgrin (Feb 13, 2013)

some of the DLC gear is quite nice, but the dlc quests weren't good. 

that said, for more customization options i would always be willing to fork over more money. I absolutely loved this game.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 13, 2013)

Must admit I love character creation generally, and the fact Dogma's went beyond the Make Your Face approach was something I liked a lot.


----------



## devilsgrin (Feb 14, 2013)

i really appreciated that body mass made a difference to carry weight capacity. I thought that was really clever. And to your character's agility and speed.


----------



## Daggers (Apr 21, 2013)

I've heard and seen great things about DD: Dark Arisen. I bought the original game last year on release and I have to say it's one of my favourite games of 2012. I'm not sure I will get Dark Arisen straight away as I actually haven't finished the game yet due to becoming distracted with other things. 

In ten years time Dragon's Dogma is going to be one of those classic hard to find games that not many people know about but those who do loved it. So if anyone is swithering, just go for it. If you like this kind of game you won't regret it.


----------

